# Installer des outils Unix dans Terminal



## itryp (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question qui me travail à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses satisfaisante.
On est tous d'accord sur le fait que OSX est basé sur le noyaux UNIX.

Première chose, je souhaiterais pouvoir installer des applications dans mon terminal (par exemple nmap) mais étant donné que visiblement il n'y à pas de gestionnaire de package (apt-get, yum ...) ni de fichiers sources.list, la seul solution que j'ai trouvé c'est d'installer des surcouches logiciels et cette idée me déplait fortement.

Est-il possible d'installer ces logiciels à la main ? Si oui, ou doit-je les mettre ?
Enfin toutes ces questions auxquels j'espère trouver des réponses :rateau:

Merci à vous


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2012)

Fink et MacPorts proposent d'installer des logiciels du monde UNIX avec un semblant de gestion de packages.


----------



## Dramis (4 Août 2012)

Tu peux aussi installer a partir des sources, il faut installer xcode pour gcc


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2012)

Les sources doivent être quasiment tout le temps adaptées, ce que font Fink et MacPorts.


----------



## itryp (4 Août 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Les sources doivent être quasiment tout le temps adaptées, ce que font Fink et MacPorts.



Je me dirige plutôt vers l'idée de Dramis, c'est ce que je pense essayer de faire, car comme dit plus haut dans mon poste, je ne suis vraiment pas fan des surcouches logiciel qu'apportent MacPorts et Fink.

Merci pour vos avis et suggestions.


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2012)

Bon courage pour recompiler les sources Linux telles quelles


----------



## sparo (5 Août 2012)

Il y a brew aussi que je préfère au 2 précité car il utilise plus de dépendance native d'osx

Sinon à proprement parler ce ne sont pas des sur couches !!! Ce sont des scripts de compilations automatisé et les sources de beacoup de programme sont nativement compatible macos ...
Ces programmes ne font rien de plus que ce que tu ferais à la main sauf que ça gère les dépendance et compile le tt dans le bon ordre en initialisant correctement certain paramètre de compilations


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2012)

Après avoir longtemps utilisé MacPorts (préféré à Fink), j'ai décidé de m'en passer autant que possible parce que, décidément, ça installe trop de choses.
À la moindre application, on se retrouve avec une version de X11, une de Perl, une de Python, une autre de Ruby et ainsi de suite, par un jeu de dépendances pas très souple et trop lâche (ce qui signifie qu'on en prend un maximum pour être sûr de ne pas manquer... )

Homebrew est pas mal, moins tentaculaire. Dans un autre genre, très sobre, il y a Rudix, qui cherche à créer des paquetages indépendants, ce qui est fort appréciable. C'est très simple et je n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre. Les paquetages sont pré-compilés et installés dans _/usr/local_ comme il se doit.
Rudix permet de les installer rapidement mais-z'aussi de les _désinstaller_.
Pour info, Rudix propose _nmap 5_ et _nmap_ 6.

Pour des applications classiques (Web, DB, CRM et tout ça), on peut utiliser les paquetages de Bitnami.

Enfin, compiler à la mimine est un exercice plaisant  Je le fais à l'occasion quand je ne trouve pas de version convenable de tel ou tel logiciel.

PS : j'ai aussi testé une méthode d'installation d'outils utilisant GTK [pour pouvoir utiliser Sylpheed et Sylpheed/Claws directement sur Mac, sans X11] qui marche plutôt bien, quoiqu'un peu plus complexe, Jhbuild. Sans être parfaits, les portages de GTK-2 et GTK-3 sur Quartz sont assez pratiques. Et Sylpheed est un bon gestionnaire de courrier


----------



## itryp (5 Août 2012)

> À la moindre application, on se retrouve avec une version de X11, une de Perl, une de Python, une autre de Ruby et ainsi de suite, par un jeu de dépendances pas très souple et trop lâche (ce qui signifie qu'on en prend un maximum pour être sûr de ne pas manquer... )



C'est exactement la ou je voulais en venir, si c'est pour faire ça, je préfère encore utiliser un linux en VM.



> Homebrew est pas mal, moins tentaculaire. Dans un autre genre, très sobre, il y a Rudix, qui cherche à créer des paquetages indépendants, ce qui est fort appréciable. C'est très simple et je n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre. Les paquetages sont pré-compilés et installés dans /usr/local comme il se doit.
> Rudix permet de les installer rapidement mais-z'aussi de les désinstaller.
> Pour info, Rudix propose nmap 5 et nmap 6.



Merci beaucoup pour ces infos bompi, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ces deux énergumènes, et je vais me renseigner dessus.

----------------
20 minutes plus tard
----------------
Petit complément qui pourrais être intéressant :

Je me suis particulièrement penché sur Homebrew et Rudix dont voici la liste des packages disponible nos deux compères :
Rudix : http://code.google.com/p/rudix/wiki/Packages
Homebrew : https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/tree/master/Library/Formula

A ce niveau la, très gros avantage pour Homebrew.
Après, suivant ce que j'ai pu lire, il semble que Homebrew nécessite plus de manipulations que Rudix qui se présente comme "easy to use". 
Pour l'instant, je vais me lancer dans l'aventure avec Homebrew, Rudix me semble un peu "léger" pour mon utilité.

Je vous donnerais un retour d'expérience si cela vous intéresse.


----------

